# A new Elder Scrolls or a new Fallout Game?



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Which new installment would you be more eager to see among these two giants?.... Elder Scrolls: Hammerfell Hustle or Fallout 6? 

Bear in my mind I'm talking about real games and not... whatever Elder Scrolls Online is.

Personally I would easily rather a New Elder Scrolls than a New Fallout. I like FO3 well enough, and I just now started playing New Vegas (hence my want to do this thread), but there is no comparing them to Skyrim on any level. 

I guess this is a case where visuals do actually make all the difference in the world... Skyrim is beautiful and has genuine variety in its dungeons and temples and citites so you want to see as many as possible. The Fallout games have quaint spots of something recognizable (like a billboard) surrounded by a bleak stretch of rock. I know Fallout is supposed to be like that, but its not for me.

No matter what I want, the next Fallout installment is almost definitely being released before the next Elder Scrolls. Le sigh. 

All I want from the next Elder Scrolls game is the world of Tamriel treating you much different depending on your race and sex... like how they had those Orc stronghold missions in Skyrim, something THAT specific and game-changing for every race. Have that and I can forgive the, no doubt, long wait for it.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2015)

Fallout.

And I'm also fairly certain that's the next one we will see.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

Furious George said:


> I like FO3 well enough, and I just now started playing New Vegas (hence my want to do this thread), but there is no comparing them to Skyrim on any level.


That's funny, 'cause I just recently played New Vegas for the first time, and I found myself asking this same question. 

Fallout for me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2015)

i would prefer the next Elder Scrolls game but i think Fallout first would be better for TES6 since Bethesda would get some experience on developing openword games on the  hardware.



Furious George said:


> All I want from the next Elder Scrolls game is the world of* Tamriel treating you much different depending on your race and sex..*. like how they had those Orc stronghold missions in Skyrim, something THAT specific and game-changing for every race. Have that and I can forgive the, no doubt, long wait for it.



not me, one of the reason i love The Elder Scrolls is that there no much restriction regarding your race,sex or abilities.compared to other RPGs games who restrict you because of your race or class.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> not me, one of the reason i love The Elder Scrolls is that there no much restriction regarding your race,sex or abilities.compared to other RPGs games who restrict you because of your race or class.



Doesn't necessarily have to be "restrictive". Again, I point to the Orc strongholds in Skyrim. You can still do their missions whether you're an orc or not, but you have to jump through far more hoops.... which, whether you want to admit it or not, is far more reflective of real life. 

I just want my race choice to be worth more than a single power and some meaningless comment from a Hold Guard.



Stunna said:


> That's funny, 'cause I just recently played New Vegas for the first time, and I found myself asking this same question.



Don't copy me Stunna.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 6, 2015)

Fallout 4.

That game has awe inspiring scenery and just an overall great rpg.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't seen what stupid, backwards decisions they've made for Fallout 4 yet, so I'd probably go with that given the awful backwards slide from Morrowind to Skryim.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 6, 2015)

Fallout because the next TES is in 2020


I WANT MY FUCKING HIGHWAYMAN!



[youtube]zNsJI_fDoR8[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I haven't seen what stupid, backwards decisions they've made for Fallout 4 yet, so I'd probably go with that given the awful backwards slide from Morrowind to Skryim.



Haven't played Morrowind. Explain yourself.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2015)

They heavily simplified, streamlined and... for want of a better word, casualized the game over time.  They've made some improvements, especially graphically, but Skyrim has all the boring parts of Morrowind (the SAME combat, minus dice rolls, walking around, etc) and has none of the good writing, atmosphere, far less magic, spells, equipment and skills, and has none of the alien, bizarre atmosphere to it.

They slowly removed the game's mechanics and replaced them with simple, stupid attributes so... more people can play it?  I dunno.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They heavily simplified, streamlined and... for want of a better word, casualized the game over time.  They've made some improvements, especially graphically, but Skyrim has all the boring parts of Morrowind (the SAME combat, minus dice rolls, walking around, etc) and has none of the good writing, atmosphere, far less magic, spells, equipment and skills, and has none of the alien, bizarre atmosphere to it.
> 
> They slowly removed the game's mechanics and replaced them with simple, stupid attributes so... more people can play it?  I dunno.



Wow, so glad that I played Skyrim first then.  

The only thing that I can speak on is the writing... which IMO was pretty good, if we are talking about main quests.

Then again, you may be one of those "ME 1> ME2 and 3" types because their combat system was deeper... "deeper" meaning far more cluttered and filled with hyper-specific shit (like different round types) that you never really need to beat the game. Watching you, Boskov.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Wow, so glad that I played Skyrim first then.
> 
> The only thing that I can speak on is the writing... which IMO was pretty good, if we are talking about main quests.
> 
> Then again, you may be one of those "ME 1> ME2 and 3" types because their combat system was deeper... "deeper" meaning far more cluttered and filled with hyper-specific shit (like different round types) that you never really need to beat the game. Watching you, Boskov.


Morrowind is actually totally trash compared to Skyrim ,the combat is trash and the word is a boring swampland and ashland.

the worst part for me is that dungeons don't re-spawn so you forced to restart a new character after you finish them or otherwise you left whit a empty static world whit nothing to do compared to Skyrim which you can latter revisit them for more loot and so Skyrim never ends.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely Fallout. Only wish Obsidian was doing it.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 6, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> Morrowind is actually totally trash compared to Skyrim ,the combat is trash and the word is a boring swampland and ashland.
> 
> the worst part for me is that dungeons don't re-spawn so you forced to restart a new character after you finish them or otherwise you left whit a empty static world whit nothing to do compared to Skyrim which you can latter revisit them for more loot and so Skyrim never ends.



Casual spotted.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 6, 2015)

Bethderpa game? no thnx. I've actually played MMO's with more depth to them than any Beth game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2015)

Fallout games because they are better


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Furious George stands alone.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 6, 2015)

A new Elder Scrolls would be dope too, and Skyrim is dope...I just want that Fallout first.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> Morrowind is actually totally trash compared to Skyrim ,the combat is trash and the word is a boring swampland and ashland.
> 
> the worst part for me is that dungeons don't re-spawn so you forced to restart a new character after you finish them or otherwise you left whit a empty static world whit nothing to do compared to Skyrim which you can latter revisit them for more loot and so Skyrim never ends.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Wow, so glad that I played Skyrim first then.
> 
> The only thing that I can speak on is the writing... which IMO was pretty good, if we are talking about main quests.
> 
> Then again, you may be one of those "ME 1> ME2 and 3" types because their combat system was deeper... "deeper" meaning far more cluttered and filled with hyper-specific shit (like different round types) that you never really need to beat the game. Watching you, Boskov.



Hey man, be it far from me to dictate what you enjoy, brah.

But, I wholeheartedly disagree about the writing in Skyrim.  I beat the damn game and it's so wholly unmemorable I barely remember anything about it--save for the fact that Alduin, the Eater of Worlds is entirely beatable with fur armor and iron daggers, and poses far less of a threat than a random Giant or super duper death bandits rocking pieces of bone lashed together with deer hide and covered in loin cloths and shells.

Anything that was fixed about Morrowind (combat, most specifically) was fixed in Oblivion and just copied or made 'kewler' like all those pointless, tacticool cinematic kills you get when you're fighting in Skyrim.

I guess my biggest problem is that there's a lot less to DO in Skyrim, the quests are really boring and unremarkable, but they've still managed to keep the same boring Oblivion combat while dumbing down the even further from Oblivion.

At least the character models don't look like they've been modeled from radioactive playdough, though.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey man, be it far from me to dictate what you enjoy, brah.
> 
> But, I wholeheartedly disagree about the writing in Skyrim.  I beat the damn game and it's so wholly unmemorable I barely remember anything about it--save for the fact that Alduin, the Eater of Worlds is entirely beatable with fur armor and iron daggers, and poses far less of a threat than a random Giant or super duper death bandits rocking pieces of bone lashed together with deer hide and covered in loin cloths and shells.
> 
> ...



Some of the shit you posted here was so funny that I almost want to agree with you. 

Like I said,  having never played Elder Scrolls before Skyrim I can't speak on what's gimped and what isn't. I do like the concept of Shouts and stuff being an ancient dragon language.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

My love for the Elder Scrolls series is rivaled only by my love for Counter-Strike: Source when it comes to videogames.  There's no contest at all for me, I would rather have a new Elder Scrolls game than a Fallout game. 



			
				Furious George said:
			
		

> Like I said, having never played Elder Scrolls before Skyrim I can't speak on what's gimped and what isn't.



Far too much is gimped.  Magic being one of the more prominent downgrades.  Levitation spell?  Gone.  Mark and recall?  Brutally killed.  Enchanting?  Spell-crafting?  Top kek.

The dialogue system is also a disappointment since voiced dialogue limits things a bit when compared to Morrowind's text based dialogue.  

And worst of all, not being able to kill whoever the fuck I want is infuriating.  I could go on a rampage in Morrowind and kill almost every npc including Vivec who is important to advancing the MQ and still be able to complete the game as long as Yagrum Bagarn is alive and kicking.  Heck, we can do it without him as well with some clever use of alchemy.  Morrowind gives you tremendous freedom to do whatever you want.  Skyrim, while being leagues ahead of other RPGs, is more restrictive. 

That said, Skyrim does improve/add things to the Elder Scrolls series.  Crafting/improving armor/weapons/items is pretty cool though it could do with some improvement.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 7, 2015)

elder scrolls because i've been with it since daggerfall. also fallout 4 is destined to be trash since it's not being made by obsidian


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2015)

whichever one actually manages to not have as many bugs as the south american rain forest.

So Dishonored.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2015)

Get Obsidian to make another Fallout and I'm game.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey man, be it far from me to dictate what you enjoy, brah.
> 
> But, I wholeheartedly disagree about the writing in Skyrim.  I beat the damn game and it's so wholly unmemorable I barely remember anything about it--save for the fact that Alduin, the Eater of Worlds is entirely beatable with fur armor and iron daggers, and poses far less of a threat than a random Giant or super duper death bandits rocking pieces of bone lashed together with deer hide and covered in loin cloths and shells.
> 
> ...



Don't be such a grumpy puss, Boskov. You need to go to the first mountain you see and have a time out.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 7, 2015)

no he's absolutely correct


----------



## p-lou (Feb 7, 2015)

100% agreed with the issues others are bringing up with skyrim.  especially the writing (hello college of winterhold).  i still really found myself enjoying it though.  i don't think i would have got as much milage out of it if it weren't for overhaul mods.

but as long as morrowind exists i don't really need another tes game.

also not super excited for fo4 if bethesda is gonna develop it.  i liked fo3 but the difference between it and new vegas is night and day.  there's also wasteland 2 which scratches that fallout itch enough for me.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get Obsidian to make another Fallout and I'm game.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be such a grumpy puss, Boskov. You need to go to the first mountain you see and have a time out.



"See that mountain?  You can climb it!


...and beat the end boss at level 5 and win the game!"


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> "See that mountain?  You can climb it!
> 
> 
> ...and beat the end boss at level 5 and win the game!"



To be fair...you can beat Morrowind at level 1 in seven or so minutes.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 7, 2015)

the record for morrowind is about 3:15

and watching a run of it never gets old


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey, I know.

That's also using an exploit.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2015)

p-lou said:


> the record for morrowind is about 3:15
> 
> and watching a run of it never gets old



Well shit.  Have to give that a watch. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, I know.
> 
> That's also using an exploit.



Nothing wrong with exploits.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> To be fair...you can beat Morrowind at level 1 in seven or so minutes.



yeah but that's using exploits and uber potion alchemy. skyrim you can just do it without exploiting anything
fucking ninja bosk


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably the next fallout, since i cut my RPG teeth on games like baldurs gate and NwN.

Though i love both series, and will happily take them as they come out.

And posting this again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlhXKjSy6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 9, 2015)

Dishonored 2, developed by Arkane.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 9, 2015)

for now im still having fun with my NV TTW


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Feb 10, 2015)

love the ui text. get the same shit. your character is really out of place and looks like shit though


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 10, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> love the ui text. get the same shit. your character is really out of place and looks like shit though



in fact is just veroinica, sydney, and cass

i fixed them up and updated Both miditek and drg mods for Drumber's FCO and TTW


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2015)

I like fallout better

spent over 3 months on both recent games


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 11, 2015)

i've never played fallout before so skyrim!


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

Just Screw Both, i WANT DOOM!


[youtube]iKQSv8p9BXU[/youtube]

mainly with this awesomesauce theme from the classic mod

[youtube]s8JqKpJiLns[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2015)

So I guess this is just as good a place as any to say I'm still playing through NV and loving it. 

I can kinda see why so many people prefer it over FO3.... kinda really see it.

Just went through Nipton. The first time meeting the Legion is fucking chilling.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2015)

did you get that sweet wolf hat?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So I guess this is just as good a place as any to say I'm still playing through NV and loving it.
> 
> I can kinda see why so many people prefer it over FO3.... kinda really see it.
> 
> Just went through Nipton. The first time meeting the Legion is fucking chilling.



Some good mods for NV are texture mods and especially the extended radio mod. It's a great idea but the original game only has a few songs. With these mods, I have the radio playing at all times.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> did you get that sweet wolf hat?



No, but I did get one of them fancy legion body armors with the flag in the back. They sent assassins after me little after I freed the Powder Gangers. Shoved a grenade up they's asses, I did.

*Death:* Im not a PC gamer, so you may as well be speaking Greek.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

The big problem with Morrowind and Oblivion:

The shit way you improved your stats and skills.  How fucked up is it to set your major skills to be skills you actually don't want to use very often just so you can properly maximise your stat gains without leveling up?

It was bullshit.  That's the big improvement Skyrim had over Morrowind and Oblivion.  Sure they dumbed down stats too much but at least you didn't risk gimping your character because you built them in such a way that you thought you wanted to play them.

What would have been better?  If stat gains were not fixed to your skill usage.  If they gave you stats to place how you wanted.


----------



## Camoball (Feb 11, 2015)

Always wanted to check out Fallout but never did(too many games...) so I wouldn't mind seeing a new one to maybe check that one out.

I'm ok with either though.

Heard Bethesda will be holding an E3 conference this year so I guess we'll find out soon what the next game will be. (edit: just noticed the thread about this so nvm lol)


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 11, 2015)

Fallout by Obsidian

If it's not done by Obsidian then I dunno


----------



## Atlas (Feb 11, 2015)

Camoball said:


> Always wanted to check out Fallout but never did(too many games...) *so I wouldn't mind seeing a new one to maybe check that one out.*
> 
> I'm ok with either though.
> 
> Heard Bethesda will be holding an E3 conference this year so I guess we'll find out soon what the next game will be. (edit: just noticed the thread about this so nvm lol)



Fuck that, just get New Vegas.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Fuck that, just get New Vegas.



Fuck New Vegas.  While it's the best one since Fallout 2?  Fallout 1 and 2 are both much better, assuming Camoball isn't a graphics whore and is willing to learn to utilise that older style of interface.


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 11, 2015)

New Vegas is way better than Fo1 so get yo bitch ass nostalgia glasses off of my New Vegas


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

New Vegas is shit compared to Fallout and less than shit compared to Fallout 2.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Fuck New Vegas.



No, never fuck New Vegas. This game's awesome. I don't care how good FO2 and 1 were.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

Enclave said:


> New Vegas is shit compared to Fallout and less than shit compared to Fallout 2.



FO1 i still miles better than fallout 2, it hada history and a  objective, fallout 2 was a saturday morning cartoon plot, but with memorable places, sidequests and characters, but still inferior to the journey of the vault dweller, its tied up there with fallout 3, but not good as new vegas or fallout 1 in terms of  "your character is someone destined to change the wasteland"

@gwynbleidd, your sig and avatar is giving some Hard ass boners, singing Ring-a-ding-ding at the sound of john williams orchestra, while hitting everything else around


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd go for the new Fallout if they umm... tweak the combat system.

Not completely change it, just make it more fluid.

VATS stays.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2015)

Fuck "New Vegas"??

Bitch please.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol said:


> I'd go for the new Fallout if they umm... tweak the combat system.
> 
> Not completely change it, just make it more fluid.
> 
> VATS stays.



It needs to become less FPS and more isometric turn based if you ask me.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 13, 2015)

If they removed some of the anachronistic elements of F1 & F2 then I'd definitely be up for F4 following their footsteps and leaving behind FPS


----------



## Atlas (Feb 13, 2015)

Lol said:


> If they removed some of the anachronistic elements of F1 & F2 then I'd definitely be up for F4 following their footsteps and leaving behind FPS



Combat was definitely better in New Vegas than in 3. So I'm hoping this next Fallout at least takes most of their ideas from New Vegas rather than 3.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 13, 2015)

fuck fallout

i want ^ (use bro) scrolls


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2015)

So I've been playing NV like crazy and, out of nowhere, I discover there was a crazy intricate sewer system beneath my feet the whole time. 

This sorely disappoints me. It's like the game is huge, expansive and filled with shit to do.

I liked it better in FO3 when the whole game IS the sewer system... aka, the subway. 

Give me long, empty, ugly corridors and call it a "huge map", thank you! 

NV is way too much game for me to handle. 

Boo, Obsidian!


----------



## Atlas (Feb 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So I've been playing NV like crazy and, out of nowhere, I discover there was a crazy intricate sewer system beneath my feet the whole time.
> 
> This sorely disappoints me. It's like the game is huge, expansive and filled with shit to do.
> 
> ...




Just wait until you experience Vault 11.


----------

